# Dirk's 47 pts is only the 6th highest score in one game!



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

man, I thought it's at least top 3. There was a Korean guy who scored 62 pts in one game, OMG

MOST POINTS SCORED IN A GAME
PLAYER POINTS RIVALS YEAR OF PARTICIPATION	
Jae Hur (KOR) 62 Egypt 1990 
Nicos Gallis (GRE) 53 Panama 1986 
Oscar Schmidt (BRA) 49 Cuba 1986 
Jordi Villacampa (ESP) 48 Venezuela 1990 
Oscar Schmidt (BRA) 48 Australia 1990 
Drazen Petrovic (YUG) 45 Netherlands 1986 
Chung Hee (KOR) 45 Brazil 1986 

http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06...662&openNodeIDs=662&eventID=3507&roundID=3507


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I've read about that Oscar Schmidt. Very talented, but the biggest chucker ever, supposedly.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Oscar was an incredible scorer.He was pretty much like the Iceman or Alex English in the International game.Not terribly big or athletic compared to American players,but he could score in a variety of ways and he was extremely agressive playing for the Brazilian NT.


----------



## Perfectflaw (Aug 20, 2006)

A couple weeks ago nba tv showed some pre-olympic games of the 96 dream team. One of the games was with Brazil,I believe this was Oscar's last go around as far the national team. The guy was draining threes like freethrows,i'd like to see some footage of him in his prime.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eh, Kobe will break the record come 2008


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I saw Oscar in person in the Georgia Dome in the '96 Olympics. It was Brazil vs. Toni Kukoc and (I think) Yugolsavia team. I don't remember who won, but I do remember it Schmidt. The guy was incredbile. It may have been one of, if not his last Olympic game. I remember everyone giving him an ovation towards the end of the game.


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

TM said:


> I saw Oscar in person in the Georgia Dome in the '96 Olympics. It was Brazil vs. Toni Kukoc and (I think) Yugolsavia team. I don't remember who won, but I do remember it Schmidt. The guy was incredbile. It may have been one of, if not his last Olympic game. I remember everyone giving him an ovation towards the end of the game.


I saw Oscar playing many times since he played in the Italian League most of his career.

Compared to English or Gervin, he had a much longer shooting range....he could easily score from seven metres.

He was not very athletic, but he was an incredible long distance shooter....in my opinion, what made him so great was that he could shoot lightning fast without "loading" the shot and keeping the ball above his head so he was quite unstoppable ande very difficult to be blocked.

Nikos Galis was another incredible player but it was the opposite; I saw him many times in European competitions.

He was barely six feet tall but he seldom used to shoot from long distances....he went to shoot in the paint in the face of people tall seven-two...he glided in the air and when his opponent was coming down he used to shoot falling backwards......he usually scored and got the fault by making contact with his opponent....he built up a career in getting fouls by contacts...

He had the most amazing body control in the air I've ever seen....in Greece he was as popular as a rock star.

He was nearly unstoppable as well but his kind of game was more similar to English or Dantley than Oscar.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

drazenpetrovic said:


> I saw Oscar playing many times since he played in the Italian League most of his career.
> 
> Compared to English or Gervin, he had a much longer shooting range....he could easily score from seven metres.
> 
> ...


Nicely put.

Mão Santa was one of the greatest offensive players who ever played ball, IMHO. He could score at ease against anybody from anywhere. But he was a one-dimentional player and one of the greatest examples of a "chucker".

Nikos was God. A short, fat, hairy guy who would get in the lane with Robert-Parish-like steps and get his shot off against everyone: above them, around them, below them, you name it. One of the greatest players ever in Europe.

Good post, DrazenPetrovic.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I remember when Dirk went on a rant about American players being selfish, and all about individual accolades. I guess 47 points fits well within the team concept.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well Dirk had 47 points in 48 minutes playing time in a triple OT.I really don't see what other options Germany has when their best players are Dirk and guys like Ademola Okulaja and Johannes Herber and Femmerling.Really the only thing they can do is hoist up treys and hope they fall,because their overall talent level would be down with Senegal and Qatar if they didn't have Dirk.


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Nicely put.
> 
> Mão Santa was one of the greatest offensive players who ever played ball, IMHO. He could score at ease against anybody from anywhere. But he was a one-dimentional player and one of the greatest examples of a "chucker".
> 
> ...


I remember Nikos Galis (5'-11" feet tall) going inside the paint and shooting in the face of Vladimir Tkachenko (7-3).....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> Well Dirk had 47 points in 48 minutes playing time in a triple OT.I really don't see what other options Germany has when their best players are Dirk and guys like Ademola Okulaja and Johannes Herber and Femmerling.Really the only thing they can do is hoist up treys and hope they fall,because their overall talent level would be down with Senegal and Qatar if they didn't have Dirk.


 I don't care. Even if scoring a lot is best for his team, he's still not making his teammates better. And that makes him selfish.

Sorry. :laugh: Hypocrisy bothers me. And I'm not talking about you of course. Just ignore me.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

drazenpetrovic said:


> I remember Nikos Galis (5'-11" feet tall) going inside the paint and shooting in the face of Vladimir Tkachenko (7-3).....


Damn right!

In my youth, Drazen (the Greatest European Baller Ever), Gallis, Yannakis and Epi were the players to follow.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

kisstherim said:


> man, I thought it's at least top 3. There was a Korean guy who scored 62 pts in one game, OMG
> 
> MOST POINTS SCORED IN A GAME
> PLAYER POINTS RIVALS YEAR OF PARTICIPATION
> ...


My question is whether those guys needed any overtime to score that many points (link isn't working for me), Nowitzki needed 3 overtimes (not that it diminishes the accomplishment but it does make a difference). I wonder if any of the top three did it in the normal course of the game.

Stuart


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Damn right!
> 
> In my youth, Drazen (the Greatest European Baller Ever), Gallis, Yannakis and Epi were the players to follow.


As an Italian guy, I wouldn't forget the greatest italian player of the eighties, Antonello Riva, who won two Euroleagues with Cantù and the 1983 European Championships.

I also remember very well the greatest players from Israel, Miki Berkowitz (in the late seventies) and Doron Jamchy (in the eighties).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

drazenpetrovic said:


> As an Italian guy, I wouldn't forget the greatest italian player of the eighties, Antonello Riva, who won two Euroleagues with Cantù and the 1983 European Championships.
> 
> I also remember very well the greatest players from Israel, Miki Berkowitz (in the late seventies) and Doron Jamchy (in the eighties).


I was too young for those players (although i have heard great things about Riva). But i was under the assumption that Dino Meneghim (sp?) was considered the greatest italian player ever.


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> I was too young for those players (although i have heard great things about Riva). But i was under the assumption that Dino Meneghim (sp?) was considered the greatest italian player ever.



You're right: Dino Meneghin (born 1950) is considered the best italian player af all time but he started his career in the early seventies and played until he was over forty years old.

Antonello Riva was the greatest italian player of the eighties; he was a very athtletic guard and a great shooter. He is the greatest all time scorer in the Italian League (14.397 points)

You can't be too young for Riva (born 1962) or Doron Jamchy (born 1961), who are younger than San Epifanio (born 1959), Oscar (born 1958) and Nikos Galis (born 1957).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

drazenpetrovic said:


> You can't be too young for Riva (born 1962) or Doron Jamchy (born 1961), who are younger than San Epifanio (born 1959), Oscar (born 1958) and Nikos Galis (born 1957).


Sorry, but as far as i can remember, italian players didn't stand up in my eyes. I remember reading about McAdoo and Mão Santa tearing up the italian league. Even guys like Kucok, Radja and Paspalj (IIRC), Danilovic (Benneton?). I payed more attention to the Spanish League (ever since a Drazen Petrovic played for Real Madrid), who was more accessible to me, TV-wise.

And, off course, Epi and Galis are both Legends in europe. Riva not that much. And Jamchy even lesser. But i remember the Martim brothers (Fernando even tried the Blazers).


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Sorry, but as far as i can remember, italian players didn't stand up in my eyes. I remember reading about McAdoo and Mão Santa tearing up the italian league. Even guys like Kucok, Radja and Paspalj (IIRC), Danilovic (Benneton?). I payed more attention to the Spanish League (ever since a Drazen Petrovic played for Real Madrid), who was more accessible to me, TV-wise.
> 
> And, off course, Epi and Galis are both Legends in europe. Riva not that much. And Jamchy even lesser. But i remember the Martim brothers (Fernando even tried the Blazers).


I agree Riva is in a different league than Petrovic or Galis (who are immortals); but I wouldn't say San Epifanio was much better than him....

I remember very well Jamchy, Martin, Romay, Corbalàn, Sibilio, Tarakanov, Tikhonenko, Iovaisha,all the guys who played for Cibona (Knego, Usic, Cutura, Cvjieticanin, Nakic, Vukicevic, Arapovic) and also other less famous players (Rullan, Solozabal, Del Corral, Biriukov, Jimenez, Fassoulas, etc..) because in the eighties the Euroleague was always played by the same teams (Real Madrid, Barcellona, Cska Moskow, Zalgiris Kaunas, Milan, Limoges, Aris Thessaloniki, Maccabi) so I watched those guys playing over and over again...

You're right: Bob McAdoo was the american player who, along with Bob Morse in the seventies, had the greatest impact in the Italian League......Mao Santa, sad to say, never won an italian title and his team (Caserta) won the Italian League in 1991 when Oscar had already left....

Very often great scorers don't make a winning team (see Kobe Bryant this year..)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

drazenpetrovic said:


> I agree Riva is in a different league than Petrovic or Galis (who are immortals); but I wouldn't say San Epifanio was much better than him....
> 
> I remember very well Jamchy, Martin, Romay, Corbalàn, Sibilio, Tarakanov, Tikhonenko, Iovaisha,all the guys who played for Cibona (Knego, Usic, Cutura, Cvjieticanin, Nakic, Vukicevic, Arapovic) and also other less famous players (Rullan, Solozabal, Del Corral, Biriukov, Jimenez, Fassoulas, etc..) because in the eighties the Euroleague was always played by the same teams (Real Madrid, Barcellona, Cska Moskow, Zalgiris Kaunas, Milan, Limoges, Aris Thessaloniki, Maccabi) so I watched those guys playing over and over again...
> 
> ...


Wow. You bring back names that i had almost forgotten... Good post, DP. I only wish i remembered more from back on the day.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

drazenpetrovic said:


> Mao Santa, sad to say, never won an italian title and his team (Caserta) won the Italian League in 1991 when Oscar had already left....
> 
> Very often great scorers don't make a winning team (see Kobe Bryant this year..)


Well, Oscar didn't win an italian title with his team, but you can't deny he greatly improved Caserta (who wasn't very strong at that time). He led his team two times to the Seria A and won an Italian Cup as well.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

drazenpetrovic said:


> Very often great scorers don't make a winning team (see Kobe Bryant this year..)



Very true... Aris had Nikos Galis that time but never won a European title in those years...


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

A few more names that I could throw on the table from those times would be the Martin brothers and Solozabal from Spain, Yannakis made his mark as a player as well and the Lithuanian bomber squad of what was then the USSR: Chomicius, and Kurtinaitis. And a Latvian (I think he was Latvian): Valters. Those three guys could sink 3 pointers like free throws...


----------

